# Rosin Used To Treat Shingles Outbreak



## grooooovey (Feb 27, 2018)

*I* *am sharing my testimony as this is absolutely amazing and I think it will help others who suffer from shingle outbreaks. *I have found relief from my shingles outbreak using rosin that I have pressed on my shop press at home. Rosin is the oil that is extracted from cannabis buds on a high pressure(12 ton)/high temp (400 degrees) shop press. There are no solvents used to extract this oil. From watching Rick Simpson videos and hearing his testimonies about cannabis oil curing cancers I thought well I'm going to try it on a patch of blisters from a shingles outbreak. I applied the rosin onto the sores and placed a couple of bandaids over the outbreak. Within a half hour i had relief from the pain, itching and burning. It was the most amazing thing that I have ever experienced. I relaxed that afternoon on a heated blanket and the next morning I removed the bandaids and the blisters were gone and the skin was no longer raised, painful, burning, or itching. It has been days 3 now and I have almost no sign of this outbreak. * I can't believe that the cannabis rosin worked so well*; typically because I have diabetes an outbreak will take several weeks to heal. The sores will scab over and stay raised for at least 5 days. If you know anyone that suffers with shingles, please pass on this information; this simple application has truly improved the quality of my life!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 1, 2018)

thnaks
any reason to use 400f?


----------



## gb123 (Apr 2, 2018)

I unfortunately got shingles not to long ago, on one side of the back of my friggin head of all places,
The doctor was very concerned but I got it diagnosed the first three days and took the antiviral for it.
I left the office without pain medicine...its neuropathy.
Anyway he called me a day later asking me if I needed any.
I was taking 4000 mg's a day and it was working fine for the type of pain...not to mention the shingles went away in two weeks time.


----------



## gb123 (Apr 2, 2018)

At 400 degrees it would decarb anything that wasnt active..
Press it..then raise the temp of the plates to 230 until the rosin stops bubbling..takes about 5 to 15 mins and I posted a picture doing itthis way as well in the DIY

ps 230 is only needed as anything over 300 will burn and destroy thc and most other canninaboids..


----------



## charface (Apr 2, 2018)

That's pretty cool, 
When I had them I just had to suffer
Because I have an uh, uhhhm, 
"sensitivity" to pain pills.


----------

